# Health news 17th June 2011



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2011)

*Parents' behaviour 'can influence teen drinking'*
Children who see their parents drunk are twice as likely to regularly get drunk themselves, a survey of young teenagers has suggested. Poor parental supervision also raises the likelihood of teenage drinking, said the Joseph Rowntree Foundation.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13779834 

*Hospital wait breaches 'going up'*

The number of areas in breach of hospital waiting time limits in England has more than doubled in the past year, the BBC has established. Official figures for April showed 51 trusts - a third - missed the target for 90% of patients to be seen within 18 weeks. A year ago the figure was 25.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13801051

*Cervical cancer vaccine a success, says Lancet report*

The first evidence has emerged that nationwide vaccination programmes for young women against HPV, the virus that triggers cervical cancer, are likely to cut the numbers who get the disease. A study in Australia, one of the first countries to introduce the vaccination, has shown a drop in high-grade cervical abnormalities ? changes to the cells in the neck of the womb that can be the precursor to cancer.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/jun/17/cervical-cancer-vaccine-success-lancet

*Patients say it is harder to see their GP survey shows*

Fewer patients were able to see a GP within two working days than previously and the proportion who were able to book an appointment in advance has also fallen, the national GP survey has found. Getting through to the surgery on the phone is also harder than last year and more patients want their GP to be open for longer. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...t-is-harder-to-see-their-GP-survey-shows.html

*Lives are being lost because cancer is not being diagnosed early enough in older sufferers *

Late diagnosis of cancer is far more common in the elderly than younger age groups, research shows. Patients with breast and bowel cancer in their 70s and 80s are twice as likely to be diagnosed with advanced-stage tumours, which are often terminal.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2004478/Cancer-diagnosed-later-youre-old.html

*Thousands to undergo blood tests after fears replacement metal hips are poisoning them*
Thousands of people are having blood tests amid fears they are being poisoned by their replacement metal hips. Small particles from the metal are believed to be damaging flesh and causing immense pain. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...patients-fear-poisoned-metal-prosthetics.html


----------

